# bessacarr e795 spare parts 2003



## milpol1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Trying to find the retaining clips for the habitation door, the one that holds the door open.

Thanks


----------



## thruxton (Sep 7, 2011)

Bought mine from Riversway, but CAK have them too.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning, 

The Swift parts system shows that you have the Venetta door retainer fitted, as per the attached photo. This is the most common door retainer used by the industry and should be available at all motorhome dealers on the W4 pre pack spares stands W4 PN 37803.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## thruxton (Sep 7, 2011)

I ma trying to identify the kitchen mixer tap in my 2002 Bessacarr E725; can anyone give me a part number please?


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon thruxton, 

Please see the image below which depicts the tap listed as being fitted to your motorhome.

This can be purchased from your preferred Swift dealer part number 1045021 and is currently shown with a price of £67.01+ VAT; this is currently out of stock with a suggested lead time of 28 days from Swift.

The tap itself appears to be the Reich Twist LH, and should be fitted in to a 39mm aperture. There is a 45 degree and 90 degree spout version of this tap, and from the picture I believe this to be the 45 degree but please check both these details before you source one. If you require the two long tails shown in the attached image, you will only be able to order this with the tap supplied from Swift as I am not aware of a UK supplier who would carry this with the long tails.
You can of course transfer the old tails on to the new tap.

Your dealer can purchase from their suppliers with the following part numbers, although there other suppliers these are available from.

Grove Products: 054302
Crusader Products: F211
Quest Leisure: 7260C

Regards,
Chris


----------

